# Quality of public health care (surgery) in Spain



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

Without going into details, I may need an operation within the next year. Has anyone had any experience with public health care surgery in Spain?

The equivalents of GPs here I think are a total joke. My last consultancy was 2 minutes long and the GP just took my word for everything I said and refered me elsewhere without doing any kind of diagnosis. I'm not surprised the system is overcrowded if that's all it takes to get a specialist referal.

If you would recommend staying away from the public care, where would I start with private health care? I sent a few electronic enquiries out to private clinics but they haven't even replied. Since it's a pre-existing condition I think a new insurance policy would not be an option.

Rich


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Where abouts are you??? I've experienced both public and private - in fact we've just got back from our local private hospital (my son had the plaster removed after breaking his arm) and it was no better than the public - which I found to be ok, certainly alot quicker and more efficient than in the UK. My only critisism was that they dont have quite such a sympathetic "bedside manner"!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

I had to have triple heart bypass in September of 2009 in Alicante Hospital in the system, not private from start to finish. From the first visit to our local village GP through to care in hospital after the op I can only say it was superb. The identification of the problem was rapid, interim treatment excellent and monitored all the time. Some of the people we saw spoke English, the surgeon for instance, some didn't like the consultant but this is Spain so we expected it. With our efforts with Spanish and theirs with English we coped fairly easily. The hospital was excellent, very very clean, staff were caring, sympathetic and efficient. During my 5 day stay in intensive care the nurses even sat round my bed while they did their hour mandatory English lesson so I could help.

After care was at our local surgery which again was excellent albeit with a bit of a wait at times for the nurse.

I have also had second hand experience of private medical care with a very good friend who we visited daily for extended time. The difference, in my opinion, is cosmetic and not worth bothering with. The private room, as our frend said, can be real lonely as the staff were limited and unless she needed something she didn't see anybody for hours. At least I was in a room with another Spanish chap and his family, who were there all the time, wanted to assist and look after me as much as him.

Spanish public health system, highly recommended


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

RagsToRich said:


> The equivalents of GPs here I think are a total joke. My last consultancy was 2 minutes long and the GP just took my word for everything I said and refered me elsewhere without doing any kind of diagnosis. I'm not surprised the system is overcrowded if that's all it takes to get a specialist referal.
> 
> Rich


Actually, I don't think it's a joke; it's the way things are done here. Anything that can be, will be referred to a specialist. It's the specialist that will do the diagnosis, not the doctor who is "just" a general doctor. Yes, that means that there are probably more people going to see the specialist, and that doesn't help the waiting lists any...

However, I can usually get an appointment to see a doctor on the same day that I ring, and with the doctor that I've had for the last few years have an average wait of 15/ 20 mins, and I make the appointment by internet. My parents in the UK can only phone for an appointment between 8:00 and 8:30 and never get an appointment the same day and rarely in the same week!

I haven't found private medicine any better/ more efficient than public although they may be quicker at getting tests done. Many of the doctors in the NHS are working in the private system too!

Bedside manner definitely lacking in my experience, but treatment given is at a high level.

Hope things work out 

PS It would be nice to have some "feedback" about how thingshave worked out for you ...


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

I had vascular surgery on my leg last month. One disturbing aspect was that they did not perform a careful ultrasound examination prior to the operation. Like you, I knew surgery was inevitable and so before moving to Spain had met with a specialist -- this was in one of the Germanic countries -- and they put me through about 45 minutes of thorough ultrasound just for a consult. Here in Spain, they seemed more hurried and there was almost a factory feel to the whole process. I had a similar operation several years ago in the U.S., where they also seemed more careful, probably due to their fear of lawsuits. Sorry, I can't compare to the UK system.

During consults here in Spain, I brought my native-speaking spouse along, which was absolutely necessary as the surgeon spoke very quickly with an unfamiliar accent (Canary Islands?).

The operation was performed at a private hospital but paid by the public system. I don't know why.

I still have a lingering hematoma from the procedure and may have to consult with the GP about that. The Spaniards seem to have gotten the job done, but not in a way that I am used to.




RagsToRich said:


> Has anyone had any experience with public health care surgery in Spain?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Brangus said:


> The operation was performed at a private hospital but paid by the public system. I don't know why.


Because, at least in my area, they're using the private hospitals to bring the waiting lists down


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Actually, I don't think it's a joke; it's the way things are done here. Anything that can be, will be referred to a specialist. It's the specialist that will do the diagnosis, not the doctor who is "just" a general doctor. Yes, that means that there are probably more people going to see the specialist, and that doesn't help the waiting lists any...
> 
> However, I can usually get an appointment to see a doctor on the same day that I ring, and with the doctor that I've had for the last few years have an average wait of 15/ 20 mins, and I make the appointment by internet. My parents in the UK can only phone for an appointment between 8:00 and 8:30 and never get an appointment the same day and rarely in the same week!
> 
> ...


agree with all that - I have experience of both private & public health here -thankfully not surgery so far though - unless you call my dd's broken bones 'surgery'

I love that I can book an appointment online, for whenever it's convenient, or for the same day - my dad's (public) doc even does house calls

I'd rather my GP sent me for proper tests with a specialist than to just 'try this' & 6 months later send me to the specialist anyway

the surgeries & hospitals are clean & efficient - & I'd rather have that than all nicey nicey any day


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

Happyexpat said:


> I had to have triple heart bypass in September of 2009 in Alicante Hospital in the system, not private from start to finish. From the first visit to our local village GP through to care in hospital after the op I can only say it was superb. The identification of the problem was rapid, interim treatment excellent and monitored all the time. Some of the people we saw spoke English, the surgeon for instance, some didn't like the consultant but this is Spain so we expected it. With our efforts with Spanish and theirs with English we coped fairly easily. The hospital was excellent, very very clean, staff were caring, sympathetic and efficient. During my 5 day stay in intensive care the nurses even sat round my bed while they did their hour mandatory English lesson so I could help.
> 
> After care was at our local surgery which again was excellent albeit with a bit of a wait at times for the nurse.
> 
> ...



i think you received excellent treatment when i think back to how long it took for my referral and i almost had to BEG for it as my GP made me feel like I was being a drama queen and it was just tension stress headaches.

i was even rushed to A & E who sent me home with antibiotics and no real attempt to even find a cause..............i was very lucky as it turned out i had a subarachnoid haemorrage that had been bleeding for around 10 weeks!!! 

did say to my husband that i was glad this had happened BEFORE we move but from your comments i think i would have been better off in Spain.

Hope you continue to go from strength to strength-i bet the weather has definately made a difference to the speed you recoup?!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

RagsToRich said:


> Without going into details, I may need an operation within the next year. Has anyone had any experience with public health care surgery in Spain?
> 
> The equivalents of GPs here I think are a total joke. My last consultancy was 2 minutes long and the GP just took my word for everything I said and refered me elsewhere without doing any kind of diagnosis. I'm not surprised the system is overcrowded if that's all it takes to get a specialist referal.
> 
> ...


Your experience with a Spanish GP sounds like mine in the UK! Severe neck pain, pins and needles in your hands? Take some painkillers, it's just your age dear. Next please ...

I have nothing but praise for Spanish state healthcare but I guess it depends where you are. I am in a country town and the medicos have no sense of urgency - you can take as long as you like. The waiting room is like a social club, the old folk gather there for a chat because it's air-conditioned.

There is another alternative - find a Centro Medico where you pay a small monthly subscription and get discounts on specialist consultancies and minor operations. There is no problem with pre-existing conditions and it will probably work out cheaper than paying insurance premiums.

Our local Centro Medico charges €16 a month for a family membership, and it costs €20 to see a specialist the same week. Private healthcare companies like Sanitas use it for minor surgery so I guess the quality is good.


----------



## amysmith (May 31, 2011)

RagsToRich said:


> Without going into details, I may need an operation within the next year. Has anyone had any experience with public health care surgery in Spain?
> 
> The equivalents of GPs here I think are a total joke. My last consultancy was 2 minutes long and the GP just took my word for everything I said and refered me elsewhere without doing any kind of diagnosis. I'm not surprised the system is overcrowded if that's all it takes to get a specialist referal.
> 
> ...


i think the quality of health care in Spain is just as good as the UK


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to work in the health service in the UK and before I left there was a feeling that patients were like "hot potatoes" and to be passed quickly to a consultant - anyone, just in case there was a problem and litigation reared its head! GPs, altho well trained, know a bit about everything and are taught to know where to pass a specific problem to.

It sounds like the GP you saw, believed you, you were articulate enough and he knew what you were saying and of course he knew that the best course of action for your problem - think about it, doesnt that a good system??

Jo xxx


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

jojo said:


> It sounds like the GP you saw, believed you, you were articulate enough and he knew what you were saying and of course he knew that the best course of action for your problem - think about it, doesnt that a good system??
> 
> Jo xxx


i saw the GP around 3 or 4 times over that 10 week period and the variety of different illnesses i was told i had was as though they had no idea. i think had i not pushed (albeit politely) to see a Consultant they would still be saying "try these tablets and come back in a couple of weeks if you're no better?!"

symptoms were so obvious that when rushed to A & E a Nuerologist wanted to do a CT scan and Lumbar Puncture but when i got to the ward i was sent home within an hour by the Registrar and told it was Sinusitis??????

I now realise I should have challenged that decision but you believe it as i am not medically trained when they tell you what is wrong as you are not in a position to really argue the toss?!

I am just thankful that i was one of the lucky ones as the consultant said had it been left any longer it would have been "catastrophic".......................scary stuff now i look back on it  and i have a bald patch for my trouble now too sadly


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

weluvspain said:


> i saw the GP around 3 or 4 times over that 10 week period and the variety of different illnesses i was told i had was as though they had no idea. i think had i not pushed (albeit politely) to see a Consultant they would still be saying "try these tablets and come back in a couple of weeks if you're no better?!"
> 
> symptoms were so obvious that when rushed to A & E a Nuerologist wanted to do a CT scan and Lumbar Puncture but when i got to the ward i was sent home within an hour by the Registrar and told it was Sinusitis??????
> 
> ...


In the UK Sadly both my mother and my mother in law were misdiagnosed to their detriment!! We could have sued in both cases, but not something we were interested in doing at the time

Jo xxx


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

jojo said:


> In the UK Sadly both my mother and my mother in law were misdiagnosed to their detriment!! We could have sued in both cases, but not something we were interested in doing at the time
> 
> Jo xxx


its all too easy to sue these days but a strongly worded letter is definately on the horizon as i think if they keep misdiagnosing there will be precious lives lost.

i sympathize with you over your mother and mother-in-law as i have had a misdiagnosis and a failure to diagnose but if my complaint saves just one person because they are more cautious-i will feel like i thasnt all been in vain?!


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

My OH had an hernia op in Spain in and out the same day waiting time from seeing GP to op about 4 weeks a friend in the UK is still waiting 6 months down the line. MY Father (78)also had heart problem spent 4 days in ICU and then had stents put in his heart great treatment double room with en suite nurses and Dr most spoke english if they didnt they found somebody who did. Similar problems in UK dirty wards and no time from medical staff Spanish system everytime!!
Dont have any experience of private health care


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

stevelin said:


> My OH had an hernia op in Spain in and out the same day waiting time from seeing GP to op about 4 weeks a friend in the UK is still waiting 6 months down the line. MY Father (78)also had heart problem spent 4 days in ICU and then had stents put in his heart great treatment double room with en suite nurses and Dr most spoke english if they didnt they found somebody who did. Similar problems in UK dirty wards and no time from medical staff Spanish system everytime!!
> Dont have any experience of private health care


i dont think the UK is as great a system as they like to make out or think they are.

my husband used to be in the forces and had to have a disc removed and another repaired whilst we were based in germany. the op was done quickly and the after care was fantastic and he had an inch (if that) sized scar.

however, we met someone on holiday almost 2 years ago who had a huge scar in comparison and she had had her op in the uk and suffered with after effects yet no-one would guess my hubby had ever had a back twinge in his life.

wish i could be a big supporter of the NHS, seems our country is lacking in lots of ways that it never used to but in comparison to other countries its still state of the art. think they should stop making cuts and giving the money to other things that british people never see?! its obvious the NHS needs what they are trying constantly to take away to save money!


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

Years ago I had a motorcycle accident in the Uk and hurt my wrist. It took over six weeks for them to discover I had broken it which then necessitated an operation and an Ellis plate being fitted.
14 years ago I had a bad go kart accident in Spain. I smahed my face, lost teeth, broke four ribs and was in hospital in Figuras for 5 days, as usual excellent treatment etc. They wouldn't let me fly home for two weeks and said I had to go straight to my local hospital for a check up. I went, gave them the Spanish xrays which they threw away as rubish, re xrayed me and said I had broken two ribs. To be honest I went spare until they did more xrays....lo and behold 4 broken ribs, no apology, no treatment and no Spanish xrays left.
My wife had to go to our local UK hospital before we left and couldn't understand a word the doctor was saying to her, he was I think from Libyia and could hardly speak English.
National Health system best in the world, I don't think so or maybe its improved in the last 10 years.....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Happyexpat said:


> My wife had to go to our local UK hospital before we left and couldn't understand a word the doctor was saying to her, he was I think from Libyia and could hardly speak English.
> National Health system best in the world, I don't think so or maybe its improved in the last 10 years.....


I had something similar happen to me last year! I fell over in Mercadona and the ambulance was called and I was carted off - I arrived, had xrays showing a broken knee cap. I was plastered and sent home. The whole thing, from the fall to arriving home took less than 3 hours!! Anyway, me being me, I didnt believe it was broken, or have the time for it, but I was next to useless (ankle to thigh plaster cast), being unable to drive, walk the stairs...... anything. So I went back to the UK for a couple of weeks. While there I decided to go to the local hospital, convinced that they'd declare my knee to be fine and cos they'd be english, I could discuss it. I made an appointment at the fracture clinic, which was in two weeks (hhhmmm). When I got there, we had a three hour wait, I was then sent down to xray, half an hour wait and then back up to the consultant - 3/4 hour wait. When I finally got in to see the consultant, yes, my knee was broken, but the consultants english was so poor that I couldnt understand him, so his nurse (who was Chilean) translated what he said into a mixture of Spanish and english so that I could understand! 

I've nothing against foreign workers in the UK, but the language is so important when they need to convey serious information to patients!

I'll also add that Mercadona were exemplary in their treatment of me, their staff were well up on their first aid, kind, helpful and courteous . I had slipped on a wet floor in there and they helped me to contact their insurance company and to claim compensation - something I hadnt even thought of

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'll also add that Mercadona were exemplary in their treatment of me, their staff were well up on their first aid, kind, helpful and courteous . I had slipped on a wet floor in there and they helped me to contact their insurance company and to claim compensation - something I hadnt even thought of
> 
> Jo xxx


They have to be - in case you sue them! Were you OK?

Same thing happened to me in M&S when I tried to walk through a closed glass door - even though it was my fault! They wouldn't let me go until they were sure I didn't have concussion. So I was late back to work ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> They have to be - in case you sue them! Were you OK?
> 
> Same thing happened to me in M&S when I tried to walk through a closed glass door - even though it was my fault! They wouldn't let me go until they were sure I didn't have concussion. So I was late back to work ...


:tape:!!!

I was ok, apart from a broken knee, in the height of summer, with a pre existing, very itchy rash on my leg from an allergy to chlorine (not good with a full plaster cast on!!)

I was surprised that they were so helpful tho. What annoys me is that I can still go into Mercadona and the floor very often has wet patches on it (usually from their floor cleaning machines) with no warning signs!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> :tape:!!!
> 
> I was ok, apart from a broken knee, in the height of summer, with a pre existing, very itchy rash on my leg from an allergy to chlorine (not good with a full plaster cast on!!)
> 
> ...


I keep bumping into the yellow plastic "wet floor" warning notices in ours ... 

So did you get your compensation?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> I keep bumping into the yellow plastic "wet floor" warning notices in ours ...
> 
> So did you get your compensation?


Indeed I did!! It wasnt much, but it certainly helped. My OH had to be in Spain to help and therefore not do so much work in the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

jojo said:


> I used to work in the health service in the UK and before I left there was a feeling that patients were like "hot potatoes" and to be passed quickly to a consultant - anyone, just in case there was a problem and litigation reared its head! GPs, altho well trained, know a bit about everything and are taught to know where to pass a specific problem to.
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


will never forget how much a friend and i laughed when the GP told her she had endometiosis and would probably never have kids..............................................she soon back tracked when she said how many kids she had and then started looking through her medical dictionary for something else it could have been.

think maybe its just my area that is a little lapsed in the diagnostic dept? haha

would not want to be a doctor in this day and age-too much responsibility and although i have highlighted a few of my own issues i think they deserve a medal for the amount of lives they DO save?! :clap2:


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

Now there we can, I think, all agree. To be a 'family' doctor today anywhere must be one of the most dificult jobs there is. I wouldn't want to do it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Happyexpat said:


> Now there we can, I think, all agree. To be a 'family' doctor today anywhere must be one of the most dificult jobs there is. I wouldn't want to do it.



Its an incredibly hard job. They get the blame when things go wrong, they are expected to know everything and anything, tell people of terminal illnesses, break bad news, they're often faced with raw emotion............ They then get chastised for earning too much, which in reality isnt the case as they have to pay for their premises and staff and huge insurance policies against possible mal-practice........Its not an easy job by any stretch of the imagination

Jo xxx


----------



## RagsToRich (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry it's taken me so long to read this thread, but I really appreciate people recounting their experiences with the system here.

Actually this thread has given me some confidence in the Spanish system and if the specialist knows what they are talking about, and refers me to have an operation (I'm 99% certain that will happen) then I'll go along with it and write something about my experience afterwards.

Cheers!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I use the Spanish/Andalucian public system, OH uses private...i.e. sees specialists via Helicopteros Sanitarios and pays roughly 200 euros per consultation.
I saw my Spanish equivalent GP to find out what a horrible UNSIGHTLY growth on my left index finger could be; he examined it and referred me to a specialist at the CDS hospital. I was given an appointment by his receptionist for eight days later. The specialist I saw said I needed an XRay and a biopsy. (All this for something that seems so trivial...) My appointment for these is Monday 13th June. 
I didn't have to wait long to be seen and to be honest, the worst part of it was finding somewhere to park. I tried to speak Spanish but the Consultant and his nurse wanted to practise their English.
OH was seen to with greater speed - a day between seeing the GP and referral to a skin specialist. The private consulting rooms are a bit posher and car parking is easier.
But I'm happy with public provision. The CDS Hospital has an excellent cafeteria with great vfm lunch deals.
But if I had something that needed an urgent referral to a consultant I'd probably use my Heli. San. card, tbh.
So in one household, experiences of both...
Oh, and one of my dil's summer renters had acute appendicitis and was taken by car to hospital (public), not sure if it was the CDS Hospital or the one nearer Estepona. He was operated on and recovered to enjoy the rest of the holiday. He can't praise the Spanish health system enough...


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

My husband had an operation in Hospital Universitario San Cecilio in Granada in 2007.

The care was superb. We could not fault it. After a referral to the specialist from the GP, he had a wait of only a few months (and it would have been sooner but we went to England in between), then had his operation. He was kept in for twelve days as it did not heal as quickly as they would like (he had a similar op in the UK, they sent him out the following day still bleeding). They kept him in until it was well on the way to healing. He had a private ensuite room overlooking the hospital gardens and the Alhambra Palace. 

The hospital was clean and his care could not have been better.

This was totally public healthcare, we have never had private medicine.


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

What a pity we cannot direct the Uk Government to view this entire thread. They might then get the picture that something is really wrong with the NHS!


----------



## weluvspain (Aug 16, 2010)

Happyexpat said:


> What a pity we cannot direct the Uk Government to view this entire thread. They might then get the picture that something is really wrong with the NHS!


this forum could do with a "like" button like on facebook so you can just click on when you agree with something...........................just like this! haha 

"LIKE!"


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

weluvspain said:


> this forum could do with a "like" button like on facebook so you can just click on when you agree with something...........................just like this! haha
> 
> "LIKE!"


Good idea. Meanwhile you can click the "Thanks" link at the top of the post - that gives Rep (brownie points) to the person whose comment you like.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

RagsToRich said:


> Sorry it's taken me so long to read this thread, but I really appreciate people recounting their experiences with the system here.
> 
> Actually this thread has given me some confidence in the Spanish system and if the specialist knows what they are talking about, and refers me to have an operation (I'm 99% certain that will happen) then I'll go along with it and write something about my experience afterwards.
> 
> Cheers!


You know what we're like - we get carried away chatting lol!!! Good luck with it tho :hug::grouphug:

Jo xxx


----------

